# scorch marks



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

I know people say use peroxide to remove scorch on shirts so i ahve a light scorch on a shirt i printed and i was wondering so i have to spray it on or rub it on?


----------



## WMplastics1983 (May 26, 2011)

A light, even spray is best..

www.wmplasticsinc.com


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Spray it and wash it. The scorch mark comes right out. Use it full strength. I was amazed at how easy it was to get scorch marks out...


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm well i freshly printed this tee and i didnt want to ruin it by washiung it lol... but that is the onyl way i see..?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, it's already "ruined" by the scorch marks. Of course you could tell the customer to put peroxide on it and wash it themselves, but the customer might not like getting a shirt that is scorched. Or you could just print another one and this time don't scorch it. Keep the other one as a rag or sample (after it's washed of course).


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok ill probably just leave out then and use it as a rag. What about light ink spots ans smears after i ran the shirt thru the belt dryer? Use a spot gun for that with mineral spirit?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

That I couldn't tell you. I don't know if oil would come out - maybe Dawn dishwashing detergent? I have a flash dryer, so I don't have that problem. Ink smears I think can be removed with some really nasty chemical. I've never tried it.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

be careful with high concentration peroxides. Some people get the stuff used in hair salons and it can burn the outer layer of skin and is painful. 32% is considered full strength and 4% is what you can typically get at the drug store.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

By full strength I meant right out of the bottle without watering it down. You don't need to take your skin off in the process and make sure you rinse your hands thoroughly after getting it on you.


----------



## WMplastics1983 (May 26, 2011)

hellah fresh said:


> Ok ill probably just leave out then and use it as a rag. What about light ink spots ans smears after i ran the shirt thru the belt dryer? Use a spot gun for that with mineral spirit?


A spotting gun with a nice concentrated stream should do the trick. Use spotting fluid, not mineral spirits.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

If you spray peroxide on the scorch mark and run it through the conveyor dryer the scorch mark should come out without laundering the shirt.


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang i didnt know spot gun had it own kinda liquid. I guess its time to invest in a spot gun now.


----------

